# [OT] Petizione Microsoft

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

volevo segnalare la presenza di questa petizione/segnalazione all'Antitrust italiana per abuso di posizione dominante nel settore dei sistemi operativi per PC.

Ecco il link:

http://www.petitiononline.com/c7c8

----------

## mfkr79

Iniziativa legittima, firmata con piacere, chissà se servirà   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sasdo

nonostante io sia (e qui verrò castigato a morte) per lo più un sostenitore Microsoft, ho firmato volentieri perchè mi scoccia che quando prendo un pc nuovo devo pagare nuovamente il Windows che ho già (ochei, ci vuole una copia per una macchina, ma... siamo seri...). Soprattutto se poi Windows non ce lo voglio mettere...

E poi chissà... un po' di concorrenza può fare solo bene! Magari negli anni a venire vedremo un Windows bug-free!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> E poi chissà... un po' di concorrenza può fare solo bene! Magari negli anni a venire vedremo un Windows bug-free!

 

la concorrenza non esiste, altrimenti non esisterebbe il mercato.

E poi, windows bugfree é qualcosa di cui parla solo Asimov   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## mfkr79

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> la concorrenza non esiste, altrimenti non esisterebbe il mercato

 

Certo, la concorrenza perfetta esiste solo sui libri di economia  :Wink: , non è sbagliato aspirare ad avere un minimo di concorrenza imperfetta

----------

## federico

Bha...

Non so come siano le leggi in italia ma a me pare proprio illegale che se io compro un computer sono obbligato a prendere windows...

Non me ne frega nulla che posso rifiutare la licenza e smadonnare una cifra per riottenere i miei soldi, ma se io compro un pc posso usarlo come fermacarte se mi gira...

Sarebbe MOLTO + corretto per quanto mi riguarda che quando vai a prendere un pc ti domandassero "ce lo vuoi il sistema operativo? nel caso siamo in grado di installare windows"

So che questa e' una discussione tendenzialmente da flame, ma questo sarebbe quello che a me piacerebbe vedere un giorno.

----------

## gutter

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> volevo segnalare la presenza di questa petizione/segnalazione all'Antitrust italiana per abuso di posizione dominante nel settore dei sistemi operativi per PC.
> 
> Ecco il link:
> ...

 

Mi sembra un'ottima proposta, complimenti per la segnalazione.   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sarebbe MOLTO + corretto per quanto mi riguarda che quando vai a prendere un pc ti domandassero "ce lo vuoi il sistema operativo? nel caso siamo in grado di installare windows"

 

Ma se prendi i componenti separati puoi decidere se avere il SO o no (almeno in svizzera)

----------

## federico

Anche in italia...

Ma quanti italiani si montano il pc da soli e quanti lo acquistano gia' montato?

E i portatili?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma quanti italiani si montano il pc da soli e quanti lo acquistano gia' montato?

 

Beh ma una volta scelti i componenti da noi c'e' la possibilita' di farselo montare.

 *federico wrote:*   

> E i portatili?

 

Qua poco da farci

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se prendi i componenti separati puoi decidere se avere il SO o no (almeno in svizzera)

 

qui no invece con un hd e una cpu mi pare puoi già aver diritto ad una licenza oem, cmq il fatto ad esempio che per i notebook si debba sborsare 300 in piu' mediamente per un xp che nn utilizzero' mai è un'indecenza....

c'è stato qualcuno in italia che ha creato un precedente "pericoloso"

è riuscito a farsi rimborsare il prezzo dell'xp con cui gli era stato venduto il notebook, ma è stato un po' complesso l'iter

----------

## n3m0

 *federico wrote:*   

> Anche in italia...
> 
> Ma quanti italiani si montano il pc da soli e quanti lo acquistano gia' montato?
> 
> 

 

Giusto, ma ormai grazie a catene come CHL et similia a livello nazionale e regionale (come ATM in campania da me), puoi acquistare un PC intero, gia' montato, senza l'obbligo del sistema operativo.

Sono pur sempre assemblati, ma e' il negozio che li assembla per fare offerte di PC completi...

Un'ottima cosa, secondo me.

 *Quote:*   

> E i portatili?

 

E qui c'hai troppo ragione.

----------

## n3m0

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> nonostante io sia (e qui verrò castigato a morte) per lo più un sostenitore Microsoft

 

Premesso che ognuno e' libero di fare quello che vuole, quindi niente castigazione, almeno da parte mia...  :Wink: 

Mi chiedevo: e' strano solo per me vedere un sostenitore MS su un forum per Linux e, peggio ancora, per la Gentoo community?  :Wink: 

Ovviamente nessun prob  :Smile: 

Mi fa solo strano  :Wink: 

----------

## mfkr79

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non so come siano le leggi in italia ma a me pare proprio illegale che se io compro un computer sono obbligato a prendere windows...

 

sottoscrivo, il problema è che molti (la maggior parte) non hanno consapevolezza di questa imposizione

 *Quote:*   

> Sarebbe MOLTO + corretto per quanto mi riguarda che quando vai a prendere un pc ti domandassero "ce lo vuoi il sistema operativo? nel caso siamo in grado di installare windows"

 

IMHO, sarebbe ancora più corretto porre la questione in questi termini:

Gentile cliente, che sistema operativo vuole? Windows? Ok, glielo installo originale e insieme al pc le consegno licenza e copia del so originali, ma sappia che questo le costa un rincaro sul prezzo d'acquisto.

Se vuole risparmiare le installo un so free/open source, e ovviamente risparmia sul costo della licenza...

Se preferisce le do il pc senza so.

A lei la scelta...

 *Quote:*   

> E i portatili?

 

Peggio ancora, quelli è pure difficile assemblarseli da solo (difficoltà nel reperire i componenti), un anno fa, non sono serviti a nulla 40 minuti al telefono con i commerciali DELL, non c'é stato verso   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## doom.it

Personalmente non mi piacciono le policy monopolistiche in generale, e m$ è uno dei casi piu lampanti.

In ogni caso non mi piace accanirmi contro il "nemico".

Se linux continuerà il suo sviluppo nel settore desktop come negli ultimi 5 anni, da qui a massimo 5 anni avremo soluzioni linux validissime, n00b-proof e a costi ridottissimi...... questo è quello sul quale dobbiamo concentrarci, non dare addosso a m$ (per quanto condivida l'antipatia per il monopolismo).... quando saremo a questo punto offriremo un'alternativa VERA e PER TUTTI a windows, e il mercato si muoverà........eccome se si muoverà....... 

mentre credete che una petizione firmata da qualche milione di persone abbia piu influenza di qualche milione di dollari in forniture "offerte" dalla gentile concessione altruistica di Bill Gates a scuole e enti pubblici ???

Loro usano le loro armi (brutte, squallide, scorrette), noi usiamo le nostre: lo sviluppo di soluzioni sostenibili, affidabili, semplici, la diffusione della filosofia del software libero, la realizzazione di infrastrutture di assistenza e intervento per chi vuole migrare a Linux.....

Un ultima cosa sul libero mercato: fino a quando non c'è libertà di accesso alle risorse non esiste il libero mercato (vedi i Diamanti, e il signor De Beers)... nel mondo dell'informatica le risorse sono i sorgenti e la conoscenza di metodi informatici per risolvere problemi.... col software proprietario e con i brevetti non ci puo essere libero mercato, col software libero, garantendo la libertà di accesso alle risorse prime del mercato a tutti indriscriminatamente, viene garantita la VERA concorrenza. 

(Ricordate questo ai signori che incontrerete e diranno: Ma che Linux?? siamo mica comunisti, siamo nel libero mercato!!!)

----------

## randomaze

Ho sottoscritto, ma penso che l'antitrust italiano sia ben lontano dal avere il potere necessario per fare qualcosa.

Meglio continuare a fare il tifo per quello Europeo....

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ho sottoscritto, ma penso che l'antitrust italiano sia ben lontano dal avere il potere necessario per fare qualcosa.
> 
> 

 

potere,volontà o competenze???

di certo fino ad ora non ha dimostrato di essere attento alle problematiche di questo tipo...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per quanto sia scettico sull'efficacia di queste strategie ho firmato ma siamo meno di 200 ad averlo fatto ancora! Per meno di 10000 firme dubito che una petizione di questo calibro possa avere successo   :Sad: 

----------

